# Second Wave of Uber Rate Cuts as of Jan 29, 2016



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

*This thread just shows the Uber rate changes made in the last 3 weeks.*

For lack of better terms, let's call this Second Wave of the Winter 2016 Cuts.

This is a riveting sequel to my previous thread which showed the First Wave of the Winter 2016 rate cuts as of January 9, 2016:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-rate-changes-as-of-jan-9-2016-1-pm-long.53518/

*This is a comparison file between the Jan 9 and Jan 29, 2016 Uber Rates.
A minus sign (-) shows what was changed from the Jan 9 old rates.
A plus sign (+) shows what it was changed to in the Jan 29 new rates.
Lines with neither a - or + were not changed.*

-Uber Rates - Sat Jan 9, 2016 - 1 PM Central Time
+Uber Rates - Fri, Jan 29, 2016 - 6 PM Central Time

CITY: ANN-ARBOR
-uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $5.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.50 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $5
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $6.75 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.10 - Minimum: $8.20 - SRF: $2.20 - Cancel: $7

CITY: ATHENS
-uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.22 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6
-uberXL -> Base: $2.60 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6
+uberX -> Base: $0.70 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $6

CITY: AUSTIN
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $2.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $3.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
-uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $4.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.12 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
+uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
LUX -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $10.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $10

CITY: BATON-ROUGE
-uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5
-uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $2.50 - Minimum: $10.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $5
+uberSELECT -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.75 - Cancel: $10

CITY: CHAMPAIGN
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
+uberXL -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CHARLOTTESVILLE-VA
-uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $7.80 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: CINCINNATI
uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $6 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $5
-uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10
+uberSELECT -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.70 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $8
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10

CITY: COLLEGE-STATION
-uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $6
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7.75 - SRF: $1.25 - Cancel: $0

CITY: COLUMBIA-MO
-uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.35 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.30 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: DAYTON
-uberX -> Base: $1.40 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.85 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.85 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ERIE
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.05 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.15 - SRF: $1.05 - Cancel: $7

CITY: FAYETTEVILLE-AR
-uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $6.20 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.50 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $9 - SRF: $1.20 - Cancel: $5

CITY: LAFAYETTE-LA
-uberX -> Base: $1.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.35 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: LANCASTER-PA
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.10 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.20 - SRF: $1.10 - Cancel: $7

CITY: LANSING
-uberX -> Base: $1.30 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $7.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $7
+uberX -> Base: $0.90 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.85 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.90 - Minimum: $6.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $7


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

CITY: LAWRENCE
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $1.10 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ALLENTOWN
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.60 - Minimum: $7.55 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $7

CITY: LUBBOCK
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.40 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
-uberXL -> Base: $3.75 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.20 - Minimum: $8.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $7.25 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: MOBILE-AL
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.15 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5

CITY: NEW-YORK
-uberX -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.15 - Minimum: $8 - Cancel: $10
-uberXL -> Base: $4.50 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $3.25 - Minimum: $12 - Cancel: $10
+uberX -> Base: $2.55 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $7 - Cancel: $10
+uberXL -> Base: $3.85 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.85 - Minimum: $10.50 - Cancel: $10
UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.65 - Mile: $3.75 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10
UberSUV -> Base: $14 - Minute: $0.80 - Mile: $4.50 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10

CITY: PEORIA-IL
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.20 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.80 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1 - Cancel: $5

CITY: ROANOKE
-uberX -> Base: $2.75 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.50 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.15 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $3.90 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $8 - SRF: $1.15 - Cancel: $5

CITY: SAN-ANTONIO
-uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.35 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $4.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0
+uberXL -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.65 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0
uberSELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $10.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $0

CITY: SOUTH-BEND
-uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.25 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0
+uberX -> Base: $1.10 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $0.75 - Minimum: $3.35 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0
+uberXL -> Base: $2.25 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $2 - Minimum: $4.45 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $0

CITY: TORONTO
-uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $4 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.18 - Mile: $0.80 - Minimum: $5 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5
uberXL -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $6.50 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5
SELECT -> Base: $5 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.50 - Cancel: $5
UberBLACK -> Base: $8 - Minute: $0.50 - Mile: $2.70 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10
UberSUV -> Base: $15 - Minute: $0.60 - Mile: $2.80 - Minimum: $25 - Cancel: $10
TAXI -> Base: $4.25 - Cancel: $5

CITY: TUCSON
-uberX -> Base: $1.45 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.25 - Minimum: $3.05 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $2.75 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.13 - Mile: $0.95 - Minimum: $3.05 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10
+uberXL -> Base: $2.50 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.60 - Minimum: $6.60 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10
uberSELECT -> Base: $4 - Minute: $0.45 - Mile: $3 - Minimum: $10 - SRF: $1.60 - Cancel: $10

CITY: VANCOUVER-WA
-uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.95 - SRF: $1.95 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.50 - Minute: $0.30 - Mile: $1.55 - Minimum: $5.35 - SRF: $1.35 - Cancel: $5

CITY: WACO
-uberX -> Base: $1.90 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $6.15 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.17 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $5.65 - SRF: $1.45 - Cancel: $5

CITY: SPRINGFIELD-MA
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.21 - Mile: $1.20 - Minimum: $5.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10
-uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $1.80 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10
+uberX -> Base: $1 - Minute: $0.11 - Mile: $0.62 - Minimum: $5.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10
+uberXL -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1 - Minimum: $8.80 - SRF: $1.80 - Cancel: $10

CITY: WILKESBARRE-SCRANTON
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.25 - Mile: $1.75 - Minimum: $5.30 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5
+uberX -> Base: $1.25 - Minute: $0.15 - Mile: $1.05 - Minimum: $5.25 - SRF: $1.30 - Cancel: $5

CITY: WORCESTER
-uberX -> Base: $2 - Minute: $0.16 - Mile: $1.24 - Minimum: $5.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10
-uberXL -> Base: $3.50 - Minute: $0.35 - Mile: $2.45 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10
-UberBLACK -> Base: $7 - Minute: $0.40 - Mile: $3.60 - Minimum: $15 - Cancel: $10
+uberX -> Base: $1.20 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $0.90 - Minimum: $5.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10
+uberXL -> Base: $3 - Minute: $0.10 - Mile: $1.45 - Minimum: $7.70 - SRF: $1.70 - Cancel: $10


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Will the above cities, come on down. You're the next contestant on the Price is Wrong.


----------



## Jamesh (Sep 5, 2015)

When Uber lowered rates in Pensacola, Fl, I stopped driving there. $1.80 per mile to $1.15 per mile. Yesterday, Uber did the same in Mobile, AL. I now will stop driving for Uber. At that rate, you would have to have a mental problem to be driving for Uber. The most rides you can do in an hour is 4 or 5. You cannot do more and there are not more rides available. The Pax count does not increase. Uber rides has reached a saturation point. Obviously, this is not true with ignorant drivers as Uber continues to run videos of drivers making 5 to 7 hundred per week. I will not wish those who continue to drive, good luck. You will get what you deserve.


----------



## Lone-Wolf (Jan 13, 2016)

$1.15/mile? I wish Austin, TX was still at $1.15!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Louisville got hit this morning, down to 80 cents a mile. I'll be doing my 1 monthly trip to stay active then hope for some sort of lawsuit in the future.


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> Louisville got hit this morning, down to 80 cents a mile. I'll be doing my 1 monthly trip to stay active then hope for some sort of lawsuit in the future.


Lexington got hit too and I've made the exact same decision as you. After costs and taxes, it comes out to about $.20 per mile. I can't justify the only real time I have with my wife (weekend nights) to make $.20 a mile.

A 20% cut in rates equals a (give or take) 40% reduction in income per mile driven. I'm gonna do the full math on a hypothetical ride to see down to the penny how much less drivers will make.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

grams777 said:


> *This thread just shows the Uber rate changes made in the last 3 weeks.*
> 
> For lack of better terms, let's call this Second Wave of the Winter 2016 Cuts.
> 
> ...


POST # 1--3/grams777: More superla-
tive work, Sir!
O U T R A G E O U S to reduce Rates after
only another 20 days !

TRAVIS: Have YOU no shame !?!


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

i use to get 300-500 a week doing part time now i got only $100 a week cuz fares cut and a crap ton of driver on the road lol...uber is lame


----------



## clwilla (Sep 1, 2015)

After doing some math, I've come to the conclusion that a 20% rate drop (good for riders) = a 25% wage drop (terrible for drivers), at least on my hypothetical ride of 10 miles/15 minutes with UberX.

OLD Rates:
Base Fare - $1
Distance - $1/mile
Time - $.16/minute
SRF - $1.40
Minimum Fare - $5.40

This ride under the old rates would have run $13.40

Base Fare = $1
10 miles x $1/mile = $10
15 minutes x $.16/miles = $2.40
_______________________
$13.40

$13.40 - $1.40 SRF = $12.00

$12 (Fare - SRF) x 80% = $9.60

I take out 25% for taxes and $.32 for operating/maintenance costs.

$9.60 - $3.20 ($.32 x 10 miles) = $6.40
$6.40 - 25% = *$4.80 (Net)*

My total take home on this hypothetical ride WAS $4.80 (after taxes and maintenance costs).

New Rates:
Base Fare - $1
Distance - $.80/mile
Time - $.16/minute
SRF - $1.40
Minimum Fare - $4

This same hypothetical ride under the new rates now runs $11.40.

Base Fare $1
10 miles x $.80/mile
15 minutes x $.16/minute
___________________
$11.40

$11.40 - $1.40 SRF = $10

$10 (Fare - SRF) x 80% = $8

I take out 25% for taxes and $.32/mile for operating/maintenance costs.

$8 - $3.20 ($.32 x 10 miles) = $4.80
$4.80 - 25% = *$3.60 (Net)*

No one in their right mind would take a 25% pay cut and just keep on rolling.

I'll be driving my 1 ride a month until the rates go back up, fees are adjusted upwards, or Surge is jiggered so that surge rates happen far more often than they do now. Netting just $.36/mile isn't worth the time and effort, much less the miles on the car.

To earn $100 in a night before taxes/expenses I used to have to do 10.4 of these hypothetical rides. Under the new rates I'd have to do 12.5. So basically work for about 1 hour more than I otherwise would have for the same pay (before maintenance and taxes). But as we all know, the before taxes/maintenance cost doesn't mean much, particularly because the maintenance is a FIXED dollar cost (my cost is $.32/mile whether I make $500 per mile or $.10 per mile) rather than a floating percentage. Before I was taking that $.32/mile + 25% from $.80/mile + time + base fare -SRF, now I'm taking that from $.64/mile + time + base fare - SRF.

And it's even worse for minimum fare rides (which is very important because a goodly portion of my rides in my college town are minimum fare rides). Those rides used to gross me $3.20 (before taxes/maintenance). Now they will gross a paltry $1.92 (before taxes/maintenance). That's a 40% drop in pay for minimum fare rides.

The math for UberXL isn't any better (especially considering that UberXL rides in my city have a fee of 28% rather than 20% for UberXL).

The same hypothetical ride (10 miles/15 minutes) for UberXL . . .

OLD Rates:
Base Fare - $1.50
Distance - $1.50/mile
Time - $.30/minute
SRF - $1.40
Minimum Fare - $7.40

Base Fare = $1.50
10 miles x $1.50/mile = $15
15 minutes x $.30/minute = $4.50
___________________
$21.00

$ 21.00- $1.40 SRF = $19.60

$19.60 (Fare - SRF) x 72% = $14.11

I take out 25% for taxes and $.32 for operating/maintenance costs.

$14.11 - $3.20 ($.32 x 10 miles) = $10.91
$ 10.91 - 25% (taxes) = *$8.18 (Net)*

NEW Rates:
Base Fare - $1.50
Distance - $1.25/mile
Time - $.25/minute
SRF - $1.40
Minimum Fare - $6

Base Fare = $1.50
10 miles x $1.25/mile = $12.50
15 minutes x $.25/minute = $3.75
_______________________
$17.75

$17.75 - $1.40 SRF = $16.35

$16.35 (Fare - SRF) x 72% = $11.77

$11.77 - $3.20 ($.32 x 10 miles) = $8.57

$8.57 - 25% (taxes) = *$6.43 (Net)*

This hypothetical ride under the new rates is a 21.4% drop in gross wage versus old rates. Minimum Fare UberXL rides are just as bad as they were with UberX. An UberXL used to net $4.32 (before taxes/maintenance). Now an UberXL minimum fare nets $3.31 (before taxes/maintenance).


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> i use to get 300-500 a week doing part time now i got only $100 a week cuz fares cut and a crap ton of driver on the road lol...uber is lame


Dang Kevin


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Yup my town had good rates for longer than most places. The incentives given are bs. 
The surge is coming on more which just makes the pax mad. Lose lose.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

We are all pretty sure that Connecticut is next.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Wait. They forgot to drop rates in LA/OC. Wtf is wrong with uber? They're slacking.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bedouin said:


> Wait. They forgot to drop rates in LA/OC. Wtf is wrong with uber? They're slacking.


Uber'll squeeze every driver down to Detroit rates before long and sadly they'll still have drivers willing to do it.

I say let 'em have the biz.

Won't be me though.


----------



## Tenzo (Jan 25, 2016)

Cant afford to drive accept at surges


----------

